# kernel and lvm error CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED

## timotheus_

I have installed the recently marked amd64 stable udev and lvm.

I had to first unmerge device-mapper as it blocked the new ebuilds.

```

# emerge -C sys-fs/device-mapper

# emerge util-linux e2fsprogs lvm2 udev

# qlop -l | tail -n 5

Mon Dec  7 16:57:11 2009 >>> sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9

Mon Dec  7 16:59:13 2009 >>> sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1

Mon Dec  7 17:01:26 2009 >>> sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.9

Mon Dec  7 17:03:04 2009 >>> sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1

Mon Dec  7 17:04:13 2009 >>> sys-fs/udev-146-r1

```

My problem is as follows.

My hard drive is formatted as a /boot partition, plus LVM2 logical devices.

/root is a LVM2 logical device.

I use genkernel to build the kernel.

When I boot the computer, udev provides the following error message.

```
udevd[1301]: udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly
```

The computer then continues to boot normally.

If I rebuild the kernel with CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED disabled, then the kernel cannot find the root partition at boot-time. It prompts for the root partition device or to run a shell.

My grub.conf file contains:

```

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.31-gentoo-r6kith2)

    root (hd0,0)

    kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6kith2 real_root=LABEL=root dolvm softlevel=default video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap usbcore.autosuspend=1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

    initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.31-gentoo-r6kith2

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.29-gentoo-r6kith2)

    root (hd0,0)

    kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-gentoo-r6kith2 real_root=LABEL=root dolvm softlevel=default video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap usbcore.autosuspend=1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

    initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.29-gentoo-r6kith2

```

The behavior is identical for both kernel versions.

----------

## VoidMage

Your problem is most likely genkernel.

----------

## timotheus_

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Your problem is most likely genkernel.

 

Right. It occurs to me now that genkernel creates its own mini-distribution of tools, e2fs, lvm2, busybox, etc.

Perhaps the versions are too old.

----------

## timotheus_

Bug 292833: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=292833

----------

